# Cleaning battery terminals



## Nate (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm gonna clean my battery terminals today. Does anyone know if I will lose any information...mpg readout, radio stations, etc.?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You will lose your radio presets so you may write those down. The odometer will remain intact. Other than that you should be ok.

Troy


----------



## jdenitti (Feb 18, 2005)

Nate said:


> I'm gonna clean my battery terminals today. Does anyone know if I will lose any information...mpg readout, radio stations, etc.?


 I have used a little trick to save all the info---I usesd a cigerette 
lighter adapter and hooked up the other end to a conector that was for a 9 volt battery. Put a battery in the holde and plug into the lighter. It will hold the computer and misc settings while you clean the battery post. I bought the 9 volt leads at Radio Shack--it came in a pack of 5 I think, anyway the whole thing was about 10.00. Used it many times so its paid for itself.


----------

